
Carlos Ghosn Escaped Japan According to the Ex-Green Beret Who Snuck Him Out - felipelemos
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/07/how-carlos-ghosn-escaped-japan
======
totetsu
> On the train, Taylor’s phone began an unexpected automatic software update.
> “The first thing I thought was, I wonder if the NSA knows,” he recalls. “I
> wouldn’t put anything past them.” The update meant that Taylor wouldn’t be
> able to access any of the apps he needed to be in contact with other members
> of the team while the mission was under way.

